# port kf5-oxygen-icons5 cant be downloaded



## nedry (Jun 6, 2017)

during a compile of x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5 i get the following error message:

```
root@testcomp:/usr/ports/x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5 # make install clean

===>  License LGPL20 accepted by the user
===>   kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/KDE/frameworks/5.34.0.
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.informatik.hu-berlin.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.informatik.hu-berlin.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/KDE/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/KDE/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://kde.mirrors.tds.net/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://kde.mirrors.tds.net/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.rz.uni-wuerzburg.de/pub/unix/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.rz.uni-wuerzburg.de/pub/unix/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://mirrors.dotsrc.org/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://mirrors.dotsrc.org/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/unix/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/unix/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/unix/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/unix/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.belnet.be/packages/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.belnet.be/packages/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.belnet.be/packages/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.belnet.be/packages/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.lip6.fr/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.lip6.fr/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://www-ftp.lip6.fr/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://www-ftp.lip6.fr/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/Mirrors/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/Mirrors/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cronyx.ru/pub/mirror/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.cronyx.ru/pub/mirror/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/X/KDE/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/X/KDE/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.na.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.na.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/pub/unix/X11/gui/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/pub/unix/X11/gui/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.kddlabs.co.jp/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.kddlabs.co.jp/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.kddlabs.co.jp/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.kddlabs.co.jp/pub/X11/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://kde.mirror.uber.com.au/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://kde.mirror.uber.com.au/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.sayclub.com/pub/X/KDE/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.sayclub.com/pub/X/KDE/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.sayclub.com/pub/X/KDE/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.sayclub.com/pub/X/KDE/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://carroll.aset.psu.edu/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://carroll.aset.psu.edu/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://master.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://master.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.icm.edu.pl/pub/unix/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.icm.edu.pl/pub/unix/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://kde-mirror.freenux.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://kde-mirror.freenux.org/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.34/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/KDE/frameworks/5.34.0/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/KDE/frameworks/5.34.0/oxygen-icons5-5.34.0.tar.xz: No address record
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/KDE/frameworks/5.34.0 and try again.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## nedry (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, it looks like i got caught out by virtual-box, not routing traffic after 3 days of being up. I quit virtual-box, reloaded virtual-box and rebooted FreeBSD and it's up and running again. I got caught as every other system on the lan had perfect INTERNET access including the host of virtual-box.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2017)

"No address record" means your DNS resolving isn't working.


----------

